# Atty Protectors Search



## Quentin (30/4/17)

Good Afternoon Ecigssa Family! 

So I thought that I would come and ask here as my searches have come up with no results. 

I recently came across "Atty Protectors" in an online UK Shop. So they are essentially a plastic/PVC ring that you slip on underneath your atty, and this ring protects your mod from those pesky round scratches that do happen from time to time. They're about 0.5mm thick according to the specs.

Now my question is, does anyone know of a local supplier of these? 

Found them here in the UK: http://www.stealthvape.co.uk/rebuildable-supplies/clear-atty-gaskets

Thanks, 

Quentin


----------



## incredible_hullk (30/4/17)

@Quentin available at vapers corner but only in black

http://vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/mod-guard-1400?category=93

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Quentin (30/4/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Quentin available at vapers corner but only in black
> 
> http://vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/mod-guard-1400?category=93



Thank you @incredible_hulk! You're a legend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (30/4/17)

Where I buy mine...

http://www.kidneypuncher.com/kp-mod-guard-5-pack-various-sizes/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (30/4/17)

You know those plastic stickers you stick around the punch-holes in a paper, that reinforce the paper in a file..... 



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (30/4/17)

Quentin said:


> Good Afternoon Ecigssa Family!
> 
> So I thought that I would come and ask here as my searches have come up with no results.
> 
> ...



Hi @Quentin 
Let me know if you want us to move this to the "who has stock" subforum so vendors can respond directly?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quentin (1/5/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Quentin
> Let me know if you want us to move this to the "who has stock" subforum so vendors can respond directly?


Yes please @Silver! That would be much appreciated. Thanks to everyone who have responded, you're the best! 

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------

